# SXmini MX



## Rob Fisher (22/12/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

This looks very classy @Rob Fisher 

Maybe i can program it to boost up the power after 4 seconds to give me more memthol burn on those long restricted fruity menthol vapes - lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/17)

Found the Black ones in stock in Holland (thanks @Christos) now the big question... order now or wait for White?


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Found the Black ones in stock in Holland (thanks @Christos) now the big question... order now or wait for White?


I'm also torn... @Silver is rubbing off on me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/17)

Christos said:


> I'm also torn... @Silver is rubbing off on me.



Well you had better shake off the Silver real quick because the trigger finger is very itchy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Rob, what are the damages here?
Too scared to ask -


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/17)

Silver said:


> Rob, what are the damages here?
> Too scared to ask -



Pretty reasonable I would say. €140,49 plus shipping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pretty reasonable I would say. €140,49 plus shipping!


Let's do this thing @Rob Fisher 
@Silver you in?


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Ok done! Sorry @Silver, you took too long

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

No don't worry @Christos - you guys go ahead
I have lots of mods and some that I am not even using
I will pass for now

It is lovely though


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Silver said:


> No don't worry @Christos - you guys go ahead
> I have lots of mods and some that I am not even using
> I will pass for now
> 
> It is lovely though


We aren't worried @Silver. We went ahead without you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Christos said:


> We aren't worried @Silver. We went ahead without you



Lol, thats funny @Christos


----------



## Pixstar (23/12/17)

Lovely mod that, nice and compact too. Only issue I’ve heard of is that it doesn’t stand on its own very well, falls over easily.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (23/12/17)

Pixstar said:


> Lovely mod that, nice and compact too. Only issue I’ve heard of is that it doesn’t stand on its own very, falls over easily.


Will be in perfect company with me on a Friday afternoon then after about 1/4 bottle of whiskey

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

